# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Вышла новая версия спам-фильтра Apache SpamAssassin

## SDA

Сегодня разработчики объявили о выпуске серьезно обновленной версии фильтра нежелательной почты SpamAssassin, который широко применяется сотнями тысяч организаций по всему миру.

Apache SpamAssassin 3.3.0 предлагает принципиально новую схему обновления правил фильтрации спама. Теперь наборы правил отделены от основного продукта и загружаются самостоятельно через функцию автоматического обновления. Такой подход предлагался в качестве дополнительной опции в ветке 3.2.x и очень хорошо себя зарекомендовал.

SpamAssassin поддерживает огромное количество методов фильтрации, в том числе текстовые шаблоны, байесовский анализ, черные и белые списки DNS, аутентификацию отправителя по DKIM, SPF и многое другое. Все эти методы при идентификации спама используются совместно, что повышает точность выборки и уменьшает количество ложных срабатываний.

Загрузить Apache SpamAssassin 3.3.0 можно http://spamassassin.apache.org/downl...e=201001261515

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

